# Limited overclock



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

I have overclocked my E6850 3.00 to 3.5 and am using a multiplyer of 9

anyway i thought that as people are gettin close to 4 Ghz i went stight for 3.6 GHz and after about 20 mins the system reset. when i restarted i thought it was a loss of power and then it ran for another 20mins and it crashed so i then put it back to 3.5 and its fine but i want to get more out of the processor. i know its not a temp issue as its water coold and at 45 under load and 20 something idle (as i always run prime95 its not often idle)

Anyway i dnt think its a lack voltage issue as i incresed it slightly but not sure so any advice would be well appreciated

Thanks


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

what ram do you have?


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

i got 2Gb of PC2-6400


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

can you list full specs including power supply?


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

My Power supply is 600w
GPU is and EVGA 8800GTX
CPU is Intel core 2 duo 3.0Ghz @ 3.5Ghz
RAM is 2 GB cruical memory PC2-6400
HD is 320Gb Sata conection
MOBO is Asus P5w64 WS pro
Sata CD drive
IDE CD drive
Water cooled CPU the rest are stock fans

Anythin else?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

use speedfan in ym sig and post your voltages and temps


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

Temperatures:
system 28
CPU 40
AUX 122
HD0 25
Core 0 24
Core 1 24
Core 56
Ambient 0

Fan speeds:
Sys Fan 1406
CPU0 Fan 0
Aux0 Fan 0
Cpu1 Fan 0
Aux1 Fan 1418

Voltages:
VCore 1.40
+12V 12.25
AVcc 3.28


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

any other info neded?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

if this is your cpu Core 56 then your limited by the temp of it


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

if you mean that my CPU can't go over 56 then thats wrong as with the stock fan the temp used to be at 65 regularly and also when i accidently puled out the water cooling power its was at 110 deggrees so i dnt believe that it is this!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

up the voltage a bit


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

but doing so will put you in a danger zone


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Only up it by 0.2v or 0.5v increments. As 0.1v has a ratio of about 2c-4c.
Also i have included an app, its designed for looking at Dual core Temps.
One thing you must watch out tho is the T-Junction temp (Bridge between the cores) If this exceeds the Max temp of that your CPU can handle then you need to back the OC off or get a better heatsink/fan.
You are required to activate the T-Junction temp in the app settings. Now dont freak out when when you see your CPU temps jump up.. I get somthing like this...

Tj. Max : 100c
Core #0: 61c to T-Junction max Remaining 
Core #1: 63c to T-Junction max Remaining 

What this is telling is in fact i have 29c until core #0 reaches max Tj temp which for me is 100c. Your CPU could differ.
*Note* If your CPU reaches Max Tj temp it will shut off. (This could be the source of your crashes)


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

I am usin the Asus booster and it only allows me to use a minium CPU voltage of 1.5v however the CPU voltage at present is 1.4V. should i just wack the voltage straight up to 1.5v or what?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

V core (V) ? 0.85 - 1.5 
Min/Max operating temperature (°C) ? 5 - 72 
Min/Max power dissipation (W) ? 8 (Extended Halt mode) / 105.15 
Thermal Design Power (W) ? 65 


that will be your max voltage your chip can take


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

That is exactly my spec!

so what do i do with the booster as the temp automaticallly goto 1.4v shall i jack it to 1.5v or will this damage my CPU?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would not run your cpu at 1.5 volts! 


what is the model of your cpu ????


you need to manually adjust your overclock once you get around 3.4 ghz and higher >>>> booster programs dont cut it any more

you need to give us the exact model of your ram sticks and how many you have ?

you can use Cpu-z for this / then give us a screen shot of each tab within cpu-z

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


I'll bet your ram voltage needs to be increased and your ram ratio needs adjusting


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

a major consideration is what is your make and model of power supply ???


600 watts is very light for a water cooled set-up with your specs >>>> it would need to be a VERY high quality PSU to get away with only 600watts

the watercooler alone will suck 75 watts


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if your cpu is 3.0 ghz at stock it must be either the AMD 6000 X2 or the Intel E8400 ??????


the intel E8400 will run 3.6ghz with no sweat at all at stock voltages ! and barely any OCing tweaks

definetly should not be any sign of instability if this is your cpu

the amd 6000 on the other hand is getting maxed at 3.6 / you will in fact NEED watercooling to maintain the 6000 at 3.6 without stress on the cpu

you cant keep the 6000 at 3.6 on air cooling


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

The chip is the the E6850 the older version on the E8400 as it has 2mb less of level 2 cache and the PSU is an OCZ one but i never realised the W/C drew so much!!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

well a couple of comments for you


in the ram settings


change you ram divider also listed as SPD value in the bios to a value of... "2" this will give you a 1:1 ratio on your ram to cpu instead of the 4:5

next change your ram timings for now to 5,5,5,15 yours are set at 5,6,6,18

also change your TRC value from 1T to *2T*

make sure your ram voltage is set atleast to Vdimm 2.0 volts but 2.1 volts would be better

as far as how far you can push this cpu I am thinking 3.6 volts dont see you getting as far as 4.0ghz some fellas have attained that clock on watercooling but they sure as hell dont leave it there 24/7 !! 

I am not a real big fan of the OCZ 600 watt power supply for your rig / the OCZ line is much better than the generics on the market but yet they are not on par with numerous models which are on the first and second tier shelves for qaulity

First Tier = Seasonic & PC Power and Cooling

Second Tier= Corsair / Antec Trio Power / Thermaltake Toughpower Silverstone / Enermax Galaxy

Third Tier = OCZ / Coolermaster Real Power Pro / Mushkin / 


you need a 750 watt unit to power your rig when overclocking !!

I would sell off the one you have on ebay and get the Corsair TX-750 watt or Thermaltake Toughpower 750 watt


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

once you get too 400mhz x 9 = 3.6 and stable with *Orthos* stress test for 3 hours

then we can sneak your timings down to 4,4,4,12 and run it again



just booting into windows and not crashing while gaming is NOT a stamp of stable or safe overclock !!


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

i was using the Prime95 to torture test is that okay??


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

as long as you run a stress tester that works both cores you are fine


many fellas like to run two instances of single core prime 

its just easier to run one instance of orthos and it will work both cores ?


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

Well my PSU is in the dog house and has had some serrious telling off as i made the suggested RAM mods and when i load up the computer say

Overclock failed or Overvoltage failed!!

i'm guessin this is the PSU not havin enough power in it


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

i was looking at the PC and power colling PSU's and they are owned by PCZ and they are powered by OCZ technology so surrely they are the same PSU's just different brand names e.g. skoda's are now re-badged VW's


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

PC power & cooling is an elite line-up of units.

PC power & cooling was a smaller company that has their own top flight engineering department.

OCZ is a larger company which did not have a PSU engineering department.


OCZ bought PC power & Cooling along with some consentual terms of agreement.

Dont be mislead into thinking an OCZ power supply is of the same quality as a PC Power & Cooling

OCZ's are good but they are third tier in my book and PC/PC is the top shelf


----------



## budlee-burton (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome i have an 860W on the way  will be back in a week or so as it'll be a while before it arrives


----------

